# Tentsile suspended tent



## landpirate (Apr 16, 2012)

found this page that has these amazing cross breed hammock tents, I expect they are very pricey just thought they looked interesting:

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1K174...-hanging-tent-provides-a-portable-safe-haven/


Share on Tumblr​
Email​
*Gallery: Tentsile Treehouse Tents Prov...*

*< back to story*
*PLAY SLIDESHOW*

*image 1 of 14*

​​ 
view this image in original size ( 728 x 485 )

0​​twitter this​twitter this​facebook​facebook​Sleep like a monkey in the Tentsile -- a hammock/tent hybrid that will have you high up in the trees surrounded by nature. The UK maker of this tent touts the Tentsile as the world's most versatile tent for good reason - it gives you the ability to camp in some interesting locales. To get it set up, string its three anchor points from trees and _viola_ -- you'll be up above the ground, away from crawly insects, snakes, and even bears. The suspended three-person tent could also keep you safe in flash flood areas or other spots prone to natural disasters. Either way, it's kind of like having a portable treehouse - and we think that's pretty neat.
accommodation for three people. With three anchor points and the use of tension instead of poles, the Tentsile is part tent and part hammock. The structure is made from a collapsable frame of webbing straps with fire retardant, UV PU and water resistant polyester fabric infill panels. The three points serve as sleeping chambers and the middle is held in suspension and serves as a vestibule and gathering space. Access is gained via a rope ladder in the middle. It comes in a wide variety of colors and each tent is made by hand and there is also an option to hang the tent with a stand if no trees are available.
The UK tent maker touts this tent for a wide variety of travel styles, for backpacking in the woods, and even as disaster relief shelters. The tents pack down for portability and are durable for long use. The suspended setup means you’re off the ground and away from wet, damp, flooded or snowy conditions. You’re also out of reach from ground-based wildlife, except for maybe those pesky tree snakes. Tentsile seems especially handy to enjoy access to otherwise inhospitable terrain, like swamps, bogs, rocky slopes, and vegetation packed areas. Just be sure you like sleeping in a hammock and don’t mind rocking as you drift off into dreamland.


Read more: Tentsile Treehouse Tents Provide a Safe Haven in the Treetops! Tentsile – Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building ​ 
​


----------



## landpirate (Apr 16, 2012)

sorry not sure that posted too well, maybe just click the link to read article.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thats fucking awesome. I would want to suspend one say 50' or so up in the caanopy or higher. Just fucking great.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's a 2 person version I found on REI.com.

http://www.rei.com/product/877814/tentsile-connect-2-person-tree-tent

It comes in camo!!!! Just so expensive.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 12, 2014)

That shit right there
Reminds me so much of my hammock...and what id like to have out of my tent.....
Oh yes..lets throw down on some treetowns
U defiantly need a tree climber to hang it...thats for sure


----------



## Mankini (Dec 12, 2014)

can you imagine how badass it would be to live in one of these? camo=complete stealth. no one would ever know you were there and you could stay anyplace that has sizable trees! exciting.


----------

